# Oops!!



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

So I was driving home from work today when I had to dodge







the propane cover that had just removed it's self from a TT, an Outback of all things.








My guess was that it was not secured although there was alot of wind. I don't think it was a fellow Outbacker, if it was I tried to get your attention. Safe to say that the cover did not survive the impact with the road. A good reminder to check those covers.








P.S. Any idea $$$


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice driving to avoid that cover coming at ya. While not the best way, the guy now has a legit reason to get a new cover... shy


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

akdream

Glad you didn't it that could of caused some serious problems

willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you were able to avoid the cover
Sorry to hear it came off of a Outback

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I almost lost mine. Now it's safety-wired.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I always do a double check to ensure that all 4 tie downs are secure.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, we keep having posts on here of people losing these things, and not knowing when. But what are the odds of an Outback owner being behind another Outback (not in a caravan) right when it loses one?

Better yet, what are the odds of an Outback owner being behind another Outback... IN ALASKA!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know, we keep having posts on here of people losing these things, and not knowing when. But what are the odds of an Outback owner being behind another Outback (not in a caravan) right when it loses one?
> 
> Better yet, what are the odds of an Outback owner being behind another Outback... IN ALASKA!
> 
> ...


Looks to me like the odds are getting better every day... More and more outbacks on the road! In my seasonal campground last year there were 2. This year, 3! That's a 50% increase.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Scrib said:


> I almost lost mine. Now it's safety-wired.


That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I must have the only good propane cover made by Keystone. Mine is rock solid!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I must have the only good propane cover made by Keystone. Mine is rock solid!


Mine too....and I have cut three holes in mine for access to the propane valves and the grill hook up. Of course now it will be gone when I get home....blown off while sitting in the yard...

Gary


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

What holds yours down? Mine is held down with rubber "handles" like a snowmobile.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

26600JV said:


> What holds yours down? Mine is held down with rubber "handles" like a snowmobile.


Same here







Ours hasn't gone anywhere yet...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

26600JV said:


> What holds yours down? Mine is held down with rubber "handles" like a snowmobile.


Same handles. I don't pull them all the way down, I put that first opening in the metal bracket. Figured I didn't need the extra strain on that rubber connector.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Mine stays on, but I put a bungie cord over it just to be certain. I have to take the cover off each time I hook up to TV because the load leveling hitch cannot be secured without its removal. Its a pain...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

samvalaw said:


> Mine stays on, but I put a bungie cord over it just to be certain. I have to take the cover off each time I hook up to TV because the load leveling hitch cannot be secured without its removal. Its a pain...


I have no problem hooking up and don't have to remove the cover to do so

Don


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Mine stays on, but I put a bungie cord over it just to be certain. I have to take the cover off each time I hook up to TV because the load leveling hitch cannot be secured without its removal. Its a pain...


one of the little rubber tie downs on ours is broken, so we use a rubber bungie to secure it just in case......we also have to take off the cover every time we hook up to the TV







. It is a pain.


----------

